# East Troy, WI CL ad for kennel closure -Free dogs



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pet/1572991172.html



> Quote:AKC GERMAN SHEPHERD YOUNG ADULTS FREE TO GOOD HOME (East Troy, WI)
> 
> Retiring Kennel. We have 1 red sable male 5yrs, 1 Black Sable male 6yrs, 2 Solid Black females 4yrs, 1 Sable female 4yrs, and 1 Sable long coat female 10 months. All are AKC Registered, UTD on shots, not fixed and they are kennel dogs so will not be house trained. We are looking for good homes who will love and take care of them and be a forever home so please serious enquiries only. You can email or contact ... (see CL ad for phone numbers)


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Why give them away? Unfixed? Yikes that's just begging for trouble.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

very heavy sigh...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

smh


----------



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

Smells like puppy mill....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To me it sounds like a kennel closing. These are tough economic times.

It is my understanding that a puppy mill typically would have many many more dogs than that & have several breeds as well.


----------

